# Nulldc dreamcast emulator



## torikorocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any new news about the dreamcast emulator for android? Like maybe when will it be available? I heard about it back in Dec. But havent  heard anything about it since. 

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## Ubermicro13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I had no idea someone was even considering making a Dreamcast emulator.  Damn I still use mine to play some good old homebrew.  I'll look into this.

Sent from my Droid using XDA Premium App


----------



## Doug8796 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am one of the testers for drk|Raziel.. He is "tired" for now.  Unfortuantely he doesnt seem to want to work on it further and he hasnt given indication he will release source code made after 2006(the source that is out now).  The android port was based off of the psp port.  Its sad, but the emu may never be completed :|  I have tried to get zotdd and yongzh to start on it perhaps or maybe drk can release the source code of what he has completed as of now.  There is however, work on a Gamecube/Wii emu for android right now.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 12, 2011)

Doug8796 said:


> I am one of the testers for drk|Raziel.. He is "tired" for now.  Unfortuantely he doesnt seem to want to work on it further and he hasnt given indication he will release source code made after 2006(the source that is out now).  The android port was based off of the psp port.  Its sad, but the emu may never be completed :|  I have tried to get zotdd and yongzh to start on it perhaps or maybe drk can release the source code of what he has completed as of now.  There is however, work on a Gamecube/Wii emu for android right now.

Click to collapse



Cool a gamecube emu would be great. Keep me updated.


----------



## howser (Mar 20, 2011)

Doug8796 said:


> I am one of the testers for drk|Raziel.. He is "tired" for now.  Unfortuantely he doesnt seem to want to work on it further and he hasnt given indication he will release source code made after 2006(the source that is out now).  The android port was based off of the psp port.  Its sad, but the emu may never be completed :|  I have tried to get zotdd and yongzh to start on it perhaps or maybe drk can release the source code of what he has completed as of now.  There is however, work on a Gamecube/Wii emu for android right now.

Click to collapse



Its brilliant to hear that someone is working on a Gamecube/Wii emulator. Do you know who the dev is? and do you know how far they have got with it?


----------



## romancemonk (Apr 15, 2011)

*does anyone have info about this emu app?*

androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/androidemu.dc/DreamCast-Emulator-emu

named dreamcast emulator emu by mj apps
who created androidemu series
and I never heard about him or her
this app appeared to android market recently
then suddenly disappeard
I'm not sure that there could be someone who downloaded it
anyway I guess it could be fake
but I wanna know if someone has info about it or not
peace!


----------



## Leekster (May 18, 2011)

romancemonk said:


> androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/androidemu.dc/DreamCast-Emulator-emu
> 
> named dreamcast emulator emu by mj apps
> who created androidemu series
> ...

Click to collapse




looks highly suspicious to me, i googled it and it actually reads the same as the dreamcast rom manager currently on the market by "sweet-droid". i wouldnt install it even if it was free. 

On a side note has there been any update inregards to the developer releasing an early build or an open source version to test with? I currently have a DHD and am very keen to see how it can handle a bif of skies of arcadia. Ive been frantically googling every connotation of nulldce and there doesnt seem to be an apk file anywhere. 


p.s sorry for bumping an older post, i didnt think it was needed to create a new thread when this one was still here.


----------



## Chalob (Jun 3, 2011)

Doug8796 said:


> I am one of the testers for drk|Raziel.. He is "tired" for now.  Unfortuantely he doesnt seem to want to work on it further and he hasnt given indication he will release source code made after 2006(the source that is out now).  The android port was based off of the psp port.  Its sad, but the emu may never be completed :|  I have tried to get zotdd and yongzh to start on it perhaps or maybe drk can release the source code of what he has completed as of now.  There is however, work on a Gamecube/Wii emu for android right now.

Click to collapse



If you were a tester could you possibly talk to him about releasing what he has already completed? Atleast sharing his work so others can continue? Or if you have the files could you release them?


----------



## Dormantlemon (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck on a gamecube emulator considering high end PC's can't emulate with a high fps.  However I am looking forward to seeing how this turns out


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## XsceneXhippieX (Jun 6, 2011)

Leekster said:


> looks highly suspicious to me, i googled it and it actually reads the same as the dreamcast rom manager currently on the market by "sweet-droid". i wouldnt install it even if it was free.
> 
> On a side note has there been any update inregards to the developer releasing an early build or an open source version to test with? I currently have a DHD and am very keen to see how it can handle a bif of skies of arcadia. Ive been frantically googling every connotation of nulldce and there doesnt seem to be an apk file anywhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been searching all day for a dreamcast emu and specifically for skies of arcadia, now I know to stop looking lol *disappointment*


----------



## Trev186 (Jul 18, 2011)

XsceneXhippieX said:


> I have been searching all day for a dreamcast emu and specifically for skies of arcadia, now I know to stop looking lol *disappointment*

Click to collapse



My friend works with Yongzh and i know zodttd well if Drk Raziel is interested in parting with his source we can try and get them to complete it


----------



## medseven (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL

I just found this after randomly searching google for dreamcast, emulator and android... and all manner of combinations. A few youtube vids of drk|Raziel's effort later and here I am.

I've read few quite a number of opinions that a Dreamcast emulator is unlikely...
It used Windows CE, and a lot of games utilized this along with a lot of Direct X code... and not many people are happy to use it or publish it as its Microsoft code... so even if one did appear theres a likely hood that google would take it down.

Its a shame... I was really looking forward to Skies of Arcadia, Phantasy Star II and Silver, i mean i owned em once!

http://uk.gamespot.com/dreamcast/rpg/silver/images.html?tag=images


----------



## tony45x220 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one looking for a Dreamcast Emulator for android...and that I'm not the only hardcore fan of the best RPG EVER CREATED Skies Of Arcadia...I will never get over that game and I was looking forward to exploring the massive levels and skies of arcadia again on my Android...has there been any updates since the original OP?


----------



## HankKing (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm interested if there is any update as well.


----------



## jim dinamita (Oct 16, 2011)

*Crazy Taxi - October 2011 - Android*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw5Xj6uJ-MI


----------



## tony45x220 (Oct 16, 2011)

jim dinamita said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw5Xj6uJ-MI

Click to collapse



Is that your video!?!?...I GOTTA HAVE IT NOW! Beta testing or if its already fully working...Sonic and my favorite game of all time...hands down "SKIES OF ARCADIA"!!!

Sent from my rooted, suited, & booted Epic 4G #knowdat!


----------



## jim dinamita (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope!
It's Chuck Testa's! 

Only just today I saw that info at HTCmania but no more info about it


----------



## tony45x220 (Oct 19, 2011)

jim dinamita said:


> Nope!
> It's Chuck Testa's!
> 
> Only just today I saw that info at HTCmania but no more info about it

Click to collapse



Any ETA on a BETA release!?!?


----------



## jim dinamita (Oct 19, 2011)

No, but surely it will come just when we desist of looling for info about it. Exactly what have happened to me with this lil update

Really hope Raziel is back to his blog posting some new any time, you know, just to hype us...


----------



## Doug8796 (Oct 20, 2011)

this is my video and I hope to excite drk|Raziel to put forth more work on this emu.. he could easily get it to full speed but he has reluctantly given up on most of his computer hobbies as of late.  I wish I could lie and say its a new build but I wont.  It is from Dec 2010 on an OC'd android SGS II with 1.6ghz on Entropies kernel.. with other optimizations, gpu oc and a faster rom (ics) we may see full speed on this phone for Crazy Taxi as well as other games.. To respect drk I will not post the apk (not yet).  As he supposedly still may work on it.  He supposedly got depressed when no one wanted to give him a dime to continue his work on Wii-nullDC, PS3-nullDC, and PSP/Android-nullDC.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any new news about the dreamcast emulator for android? Like maybe when will it be available? I heard about it back in Dec. But havent  heard anything about it since. 

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## Trev186 (Oct 20, 2011)

Doug8796 said:


> this is my video and I hope to excite drk|Raziel to put forth more work on this emu.. he could easily get it to full speed but he has reluctantly given up on most of his computer hobbies as of late.  I wish I could lie and say its a new build but I wont.  It is from Dec 2010 on an OC'd android SGS II with 1.6ghz on Entropies kernel.. with other optimizations, gpu oc and a faster rom (ics) we may see full speed on this phone for Crazy Taxi as well as other games.. To respect drk I will not post the apk (not yet).  As he supposedly still may work on it.  He supposedly got depressed when no one wanted to give him a dime to continue his work on Wii-nullDC, PS3-nullDC, and PSP/Android-nullDC.

Click to collapse



Well ps3 wii and PSP will always have a smaller user base. And when a new wii ps3 or PSP comes out he has to completely redo his code but android will work for more people and the hardware is improving rapidly. 

I am sure if he posted the current beta and asked for a $1.00 or more for it he would make plenty. There was a nds emulator beta that some Guy charged 7 dollars for and never updated and he got 10000 downloads.

Please tell him to post the beta on a market some where and ask for money on it. I know he will get some funds. If he needs help I know yongzh has expressed interest in nulldc.

My friend and I are slowly starting a website for android emulation. We hope to centralize everything so it is easy for people to follow. We were going to post a story on nulldc for android.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony45x220 (Oct 20, 2011)

Doug8796 said:


> this is my video and I hope to excite drk|Raziel to put forth more work on this emu.. he could easily get it to full speed but he has reluctantly given up on most of his computer hobbies as of late.  I wish I could lie and say its a new build but I wont.  It is from Dec 2010 on an OC'd android SGS II with 1.6ghz on Entropies kernel.. with other optimizations, gpu oc and a faster rom (ics) we may see full speed on this phone for Crazy Taxi as well as other games.. To respect drk I will not post the apk (not yet).  As he supposedly still may work on it.  He supposedly got depressed when no one wanted to give him a dime to continue his work on Wii-nullDC, PS3-nullDC, and PSP/Android-nullDC.

Click to collapse



#cosign all day!...I bet once your boy sees those numbers (10,000 downloads at $7 a pop)...you do the math...I'm sorry but at a potential profite of even $1 a pop for a glitchy BETA...I'm sorry if were not handing him a tissue (no disrespect) but he needs to go ahead and do that...and please relay this enthusuasm to him...I know id drop up to maybe $3 for a glitchy Dreamcast EMU...trust their are plenty of Dreamcast fanboys left out there who'd buy it in a heartbeat...there is money to be made for him and unsatisfied customers waiving credit and debit cards in the air!!!

Sent from my rooted, suited, & booted Epic 4G #knowdat!


----------



## Trev186 (Oct 20, 2011)

Most Android users will not seek out a donation page. If it is posted to an Android market place though they will gladly download and pay for a beta.

The dev may have to worry about upset customers at first but many will be content. 

I have purchased more than 25 emulators for my phone. Nulldc would be a great addition 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim dinamita (Oct 24, 2011)

Trev186 said:


> I have purchased more than 25 emulators for my phone. Nulldc would be *THE *addition

Click to collapse



fixed! 
I would purchase it as soon as released (also the phonejoy ), obviously it should come along with some explanation about it's alpha or, better, beta state for those who want it all right now. But for sure it would be a nice way to get some money and keep up his AWESOME emu crossing new frontiers. Android must be the next one.


----------



## paulscode (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll continue development if the source code is released..


----------



## MEEgotlion! (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not waiting for this answer. 

I've been saving up to finally buy a quad-core Android drk II raziel now no longer want. It is not even giving a concrete answer to what will happen with nullDC, even in his blog ...

It's been almost a year of not knowing even a paltry response and the time comes to say he did not draw more. Damn it.

Playing on my smartphone Dreamcast was one of the reasons that I save money. Android Mupen64Plus Creator Edition is doing its part to emulate the great N64 without his money or donate non-perishable food and going great its new Alpha version on my Optimus One P500, with a reasonable speed. Drk thought was going to do yours too.

Otherwise it will continue to modify the Beta version and codes for at least we we relax and let's take a break, and others continue their work XD.

Would that not do the same with the emulator GC / Wii is creating right now. I wish ...

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




paulscode said:


> I'll continue development if the source code is released..

Click to collapse



Is Paul, seriously you do it?

I look forward to many off the final version of your N64 emulator on Android, and now you go out with this news.

drk is better to release the source code.


----------



## paulscode (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, a lot of people have been asking me about porting NullDC, and I've decided I'll go ahead and tackle it if I can get my hands on the ARM versions of the x86 source code (I suck terribly at assembly, so without this part I won't take on the project).


----------



## MEEgotlion! (Oct 25, 2011)

We will have to aim a gun to his head ha!

If drk released the source code perhaps you would have to compete with the creator of emulators-oid or with the FPSE (PSX). But I know that you will do the best by comparing your work with your Mupen.


----------



## zabrak999 (Oct 25, 2011)

WAIT BROS

Think my Droid bionic will run it?


----------



## Trev186 (Oct 25, 2011)

zabrak999 said:


> WAIT BROS
> 
> Think my Droid bionic will run it?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bconover93 (Oct 26, 2011)

...  ...  ...


----------



## crualfoxhound (Oct 27, 2011)

As it been any word off the nulldc a.e emulator.
Cos I haven't heard or seen any new video showing it off
For a very long time


----------



## jeffrey0519 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Any news about nullDC????*

Any news about nullDC???? I think it will be a popular apps in the market. And thousand of people willing pay the fee to download it. So please tell the developer who continue to develop it. Anyway, for the FPS slow problem, I think the dual-core cpu's phone / tablet should be working as good as PC version.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Nov 20, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 13, 2011)

if I will have a oportunity to play shenmue again gosh... next month first Tegra 3's should appear on my table... it should be more than enough...


----------



## Trev186 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am offering the dev drkraziel 1000 dollars if he releases his source as is for other devs to work on 

If anyone knows him sees this please ask him to contact me at the email I left him

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## icqlite (Dec 13, 2011)

No, no, no, no, no.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 13, 2011)

Trev186 said:


> I am offering the dev drkraziel 1000 dollars if he releases his source as is for other devs to work on
> 
> If anyone knows him sees this please ask him to contact me at the email I left him
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay, really?  That's VERY irrational for a bribe.  The Dreamcast didn't even cost $1k on release.  I don't think the DC developer's kit itself was even that expensive.  I found this comment on YouTube though.



> Two Devs started another DC project in March this year after it became obvious that Drk||Raziel didn't have time to continue this project,﻿ let alone keep in contact with the good people that offered up their time to test it for him. Latest news on the new project: PSP dev "Kreationz" is joining the project in January. Jump over to XDA Developers for all updates.

Click to collapse



He never posted a link though, the comment is 2 weeks old so I'll post a link if he doesn't, once I find it...  That is, if he's telling the truth.


----------



## Trev186 (Dec 14, 2011)

I will pay It and don't care as long as someone can take his source and roll with it..

As for the other people supposedly working on it you would think after 9 months they would have something to show

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 14, 2011)

Like this from this past October?  I'm hoping for an APK at least.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any new news about the dreamcast emulator for android? Like maybe when will it be available? I heard about it back in Dec. But havent  heard anything about it since. 

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## Trev186 (Dec 14, 2011)

That is nulldc....and it has not been updated since the first YouTube videos appeared. That is just a video by a beta tester .....

the only improvements seen in these videos is from hardware changes 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziekrage (Jan 28, 2012)

*Kickstarter to the rescue?*

Drk|Raziel's original issue was with lack of funding from quality supporters, and that is just the kind of situation that Kickstarter is designed to solve.

For those of you who don't know Kickstarter.com is a Project/Business bootstrapping tool. You post a profile for your product, art project, business plan, etc. and solicit investors to contribute at custom support levels, each offering special perks (like priority delivery or extra goodies). One of the beauties of Kickstarter is that you specify the amount of money the project needs. You're only committed to the project if you reach your funding goal by the deadline. The project owner will never be forced to work under budget. Accordingly investors will only get charged for successfully funded projects.

Here's an example of an over the top funding, but just to show that mobile software gets it's fair share of love on Kickstarter:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hatsproductions/organ-trail-directors-cut

I don't want to bring up any false hope, but Paul has already pledged support if the ARM code base is made available to him, so that's one more developer assisting than drk had before. Plus exposure on kickstarter might bring more qualified devs knocking.

If anyone on this thread legitimately has a means of contacting drk|Raziel, we can put together a proposal message asking if he'd be interested in giving it a try.

The only thing he's got to lose is some effort in starting up the Kickstarter project page. He stands to gain the opportunity to pick up a project he was saddened to abandon and get paid for it.


P.S. If this does get going, I'm sure azrienoch and SassiBOB would love the opportunity to drum up support via XDA TV and their other youtube vlogs.


----------



## GhostSoldier (Feb 17, 2012)

ziekrage said:


> Drk|Raziel's original issue was with lack of funding from quality supporters, and that is just the kind of situation that Kickstarter is designed to solve.
> 
> For those of you who don't know Kickstarter.com is a Project/Business bootstrapping tool. You post a profile for your product, art project, business plan, etc. and solicit investors to contribute at custom support levels, each offering special perks (like priority delivery or extra goodies). One of the beauties of Kickstarter is that you specify the amount of money the project needs. You're only committed to the project if you reach your funding goal by the deadline. The project owner will never be forced to work under budget. Accordingly investors will only get charged for successfully funded projects.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an old e-mail adress, but I don't know if it is in use anymore.

Recieved this in May 2011 btw

"Yep, it is still being worked on. Don't expect anything to be released
anytime soon though."


----------



## clicheboy (Feb 28, 2012)

*News*

Any news about this?^^


----------



## Trev186 (Feb 28, 2012)

No news on this and there hasn't been for a long time. Drkraziel quit the entire nulldc project. 

I have tried contacting other members about releasing the source or continuing the project and they have said not at this time .

The emulator can run on android. In fact it could be full speed with he new hardware. The probelm is any dev who attempts this will have to port it from scratch based on one of the other nulldc ports which would take a lot of time and love.

Kinda sad cause the talented devs seem to he trying to one up each other right now by making better existing emulators as opposed to porting systems that are not out yet.

Though there is a sega cd and sega saturn emulator in process. I have the saturn 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## clicheboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Very sad, would love it to see it on my SGS2...
Sorry if I have write errors, I'm swiss


----------



## Trev186 (Feb 29, 2012)

clicheboy said:


> Very sad, would love it to see it on my SGS2...
> Sorry if I have write errors, I'm swiss

Click to collapse




Don't be sad take action. Try contacting the nulldc team. If enough people keep pushing for it eventually they may release the source .
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## the droid (Mar 4, 2012)

There's an app called virtual memory emulator on Android market its a dreamcast but I doubt it works but its also free


----------



## the droid (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry its visual not virtual


----------



## Alex2422 (Mar 10, 2012)

Any news guys?Waiting for this emul for too long.Still don`t understand why the developer don`t wont to release the source code - let other people with skils continue development.Wonna see Unreal Tournament and Crazy Taxi - love this games on pc and also play Star Wars POD racer and Crazy Taxi 2 on Dreamcast with my friend (He got this console) and i know that there is many other cool games with good grapics for this console.


----------



## danny19901 (Mar 15, 2012)

just messaged chankast developers see if they will create an android version hopefully they will and i have asked them if they will message me if they do if they do message me back i will let you's guys know


----------



## Trev186 (Mar 15, 2012)

danny19901 said:


> just messaged chankast developers see if they will create an android version hopefully they will and i have asked them if they will message me if they do if they do message me back i will let you's guys know

Click to collapse




I already tried that as well never heard back. U should know that drkraziel also worked on that project and that Nulldc was an offshoot from chankfast.

The only other dreamcast dev I have heard from is for the demul dreamcast emulator . They said they would work with any dev interested in porting it but they themselves do not have an android device 
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess we wont see a dreamcast emulator for android  its a shame, would've been interesting to see how well it ran on upcoming quad core phones


----------



## Trev186 (Apr 1, 2012)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> I guess we wont see a dreamcast emulator for android  its a shame, would've been interesting to see how well it ran on upcoming quad core phones

Click to collapse



Oh it will come eventually.

Android on track to replace windows in all things computing. Eventually more devs will be interested in porting their apps 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulscode (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been trying to get ahold of DrkRziel but haven't had much luck.  I've also been reaching out to other people who have been involved in the project as well.  I recently got my hands on the Alpha-0.1 build (don't ask me for it though.. I shouldn't even have it myself, because the first two bullets in the README are "Don't Leak This").

I'll keep working on trying to get this project back to life.  If I am able to engage DrkRziel at some point, I'll offer to pay him $2k+ up front just for the code in its current form (however messy), plus any donations I get for the project.  If anyone is able to get in touch with him, please pass that information along.  I don't know if he is the type to be motivated by money, but the offer is there if he wants it.


----------



## Trev186 (Apr 20, 2012)

paulscode said:


> I've been trying to get ahold of DrkRziel but haven't had much luck.  I've also been reaching out to other people who have been involved in the project as well.  I recently got my hands on the Alpha-0.1 build (don't ask me for it though.. I shouldn't even have it myself, because the first two bullets in the README are "Don't Leak This").
> 
> I'll keep working on trying to get this project back to life.  If I am able to engage DrkRziel at some point, I'll offer to pay him $2k+ up front just for the code in its current form (however messy), plus any donations I get for the project.  If anyone is able to get in touch with him, please pass that information along.  I don't know if he is the type to be motivated by money, but the offer is there if he wants it.

Click to collapse



Paul

Pm me and we can talk. I have managed to get a hold of a few people who can contact drkraziel in the past.

No idea what his motivations are ....seems he has disappeared from the emu community altogether 

Another option may be the demul emulation team. They said they would work with any dev who wanted to make a port but did not have an android phone themselves 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulscode (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, Trev.  DrkRziel hasn't completely disappeared from the emu community from what I can tell. In fact, he has committed changes to the nulldc repository as recently as last week.  He does seem to have abandoned nulldce, though.  I'd guess the difficulty of contacting him is simply because so many people are trying to talk to him (I have a similar problem with my Mupen64Plus AE project, and it isn't even close to as popular as nulldc.. it can be a real challenge to keep up with all the emails and PMs I get)

BTW, is demul open source?  They have a sourceforge page, but there is nothing uploaded to it (similar to nulldce).  I suppose I'd need to get in touch with the devs.


----------



## Trev186 (Apr 26, 2012)

paulscode said:


> Thanks, Trev.  DrkRziel hasn't completely disappeared from the emu community from what I can tell. In fact, he has committed changes to the nulldc repository as recently as last week.  He does seem to have abandoned nulldce, though.  I'd guess the difficulty of contacting him is simply because so many people are trying to talk to him (I have a similar problem with my Mupen64Plus AE project, and it isn't even close to as popular as nulldc.. it can be a real challenge to keep up with all the emails and PMs I get)
> 
> BTW, is demul open source?  They have a sourceforge page, but there is nothing uploaded to it (similar to nulldce).  I suppose I'd need to get in touch with the devs.

Click to collapse



I responded to your pm. Did any of that help ?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motorsportgod (May 24, 2012)

*hope*

hey paul, your mupen64 emu is awesome. (yes i purchased it) so i hope you get hold of dc emu code!


----------



## archangeles (May 25, 2012)

I be more than happy to help anyway i can, dreamcast is an epic console, sisxaxis controller plus dreamcast emu on my Android is.a.dream come true, all I'm missing is the dreamcast emu, wish i was cool enough to have a copy of.that legendary nulldc apk, hope you guys get the squirt of luck you need to get the ball rolling on this awesome project


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any new news about the dreamcast emulator for android? Like maybe when will it be available? I heard about it back in Dec. But havent  heard anything about it since. 

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## allandacruz (May 25, 2012)

Hi buddies,

One of my dreams is see this project in activity!

Go Paul, go guys, it can be a very lucrative business.

The videos about it makes my hope alive!

Enviado de meu R800a usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## archangeles (May 26, 2012)

Whats the difference in CPU architecture between our Androids and the dreamcasts?


----------



## paulscode (May 26, 2012)

The Dreamcast has a 200 MHz SH-4 (SuperH architecture was also used in the Sega Saturn, although the SH-4 is a couple generations more advanced and has a FPU).  It has the PowerVR2 CLX2 (100MPixel/s) for its GPU.  And it has the Yamaha AICA (ARM 45MHz) audio processor with MIDI support.

It's difficult to compare that to "Androids" in general, since Android runs on a wide range of architectures (ARMv5, ARMv6, ARMv7, MIPS, x86, ...), speeds (500MHz single-core, 1.5GHz dual-core, ...), GPUs, etc.  Probably the best way to compare would be to see what are the most likely minimum requirements to emulate the Dreamcast effectively.

The general "rule-of-thumb" for emulators is the host system must have a bare minimum of 5 times the processing power of the system being emulated.  (there are exceptions both ways depending on many factors, but this is a good starting place).  So first off, you'd need a CPU running at least 1Ghz with a powerful FPU.  Then you'd need a GPU that can do at least 500 MPixel/s (difficult to compare of course, since modern processors measure their capabilities differently).  And finally, for the audio you'd need 225 MHz with MIDI support.  Note that any of these capabilities, such as MIDI synthesis, could be off-loaded to the CPU as well (some would probably have to), at the cost of requiring a higher base CPU clock-speed.  And of course we are talking the "best optimized" scenario here (which can take a long time to achieve)

So with all that considered, which Android phones would fit the bill?  Well the ARMv7 1Ghz processor (Scorpion, OMAP 3630, etc) are quite common in Android phones, as are GPUs capable of 500 MPixel/s (Adreno 205, PowerVR SGX530, etc).  These include models like the Droid X, Xperia Play, and dozens of others.  These would be the "bare minimum" devices, and would likely need a lot of tweaking to make games playable (disabling audio, frame-skipping, etc).  More modern devices would most likely fare a lot better.

I kind of went into a "big picture" type of comparison here, while your question was specifically about the similarity of architectures, so let me touch on that real quick.  Assuming we are talking about ARM devices, the Dreamcast CPU's architecture (SuperH) is in the same family of RISC architectures (along with MIPS, PowerPC, SPARC, etc).  However it is not identical.  Being close, I would think that writing a dynarec to emulate SH-4 on ARMv7 would be "easier" than between two different families of CPU architectures, but I have absolutely zero experience programming in assembly language (which is why I need the NullDCe source), so I can't really answer that with any certainty.  All I can say is that Drk's alpha build runs pretty smooth on my Galaxy Nexus (although it has no audio, so just basing that on how it looks visually).  It's a tad laggy on my Droid X, but still playable.


----------



## allandacruz (May 26, 2012)

*Good*



paulscode said:


> The Dreamcast has....

Click to collapse



Great explanation Paul, but tell us: Now, at moment, what is the problem, or problems, to make this project go straight ahead ?


----------



## paulscode (May 27, 2012)

The only problem, from my standpoint, is that I am useless when it comes to assembly language.  I would need an ARM dynarec already written and tested that I could just drop into the source code so I could focus on other parts of the emulator.  The only such dynarec that I know of is Drk's that he wrote for NullDCe, and he has not released the source code.  While this would be the fastest way to seeing a DC emulator for Android, it isn't the only way.  Even if Drk doesn't ever release the source, there are some other DC emulator projects out there in much more active development, so someone is bound to write an ARM dynarec at some point, and I'll jump on board at that point to help bring it to Android.


----------



## archangeles (May 27, 2012)

I'm i noob at best when it comes to this so please educate me if i speak nonsense, but would it be possible to decompile the apk to take what you need?


----------



## paulscode (May 27, 2012)

No.  Decompiling can be used to get a lot of resources and Java code, but isn't so good at getting native code.


----------



## HD2MAX (May 27, 2012)

Thanks and good luck paul With This project, this is the next evolutive step on the emulation on android

hopefully you get the source, or contact dkr to work together if necessary, and hopefully someone who knows assembler can help out with the dynarec

The hardware starts to be very strong, is the best time to carry out this project without a doubt.

Good luck paul, has our full support!


----------



## toxicoman666 (Jun 7, 2012)

*i think we must wait*

some games in dreamcast are really awesome: crazy taxi or capcom vs snk 2 ... it will need good mobiles but no problem galaxy s2 or s3 or note. i think that s enough to run some games.


----------



## danny19901 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok have some news hopefully but aparently PsyMan from http://www.ngemu.com posted Open nullDC. Help -> About

It's called management. What I'm supposed to do and such... 

how ever apparently he was part of the nulldc team so if maybe we could ask him see if he could help us i sent him a message hopefully he replies but if we could get hold of him or someone who helped make nulldc we may have a chance at getting source code 

http://www.ngemu.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134968&page=5 the thread to nulldc Psyman


----------



## Aqrab (Aug 19, 2012)

any news ?


----------



## archangeles (Aug 22, 2012)

did this go through?


----------



## Trev186 (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone posted a link on jimchodes channel..for the beta...one of the orginal testers 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archangeles (Aug 22, 2012)

Trev186 said:


> Someone posted a link on jimchodes channel..for the beta...one of the orginal testers
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



where? i checked, it's not there.


----------



## Trev186 (Aug 22, 2012)

archangeles said:


> where? i checked, it's not there.

Click to collapse



In the comments on shenmune by wired0001 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archangeles (Aug 22, 2012)

Trev186 said:


> In the comments on shenmune by wired0001
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dam it...mediafire deleted it...so close...I was so close...


----------



## Trev186 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys

Explusalpha aka Robert Brogila Released his version of yabause for Android. Similiar results to Paul's. Ui has more options and I think he fixed some gfx and compatibility issues somewhat

www.explusalpha.com/home/saturn-emu



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archangeles (Aug 25, 2012)

Trev186 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Explusalpha aka Robert Brogila Released his version of yabause for Android. Similiar results to Paul's. Ui has more options and I think he fixed some gfx and compatibility issues somewhat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's pretty cool, can't wait for that to get improved


----------



## Trev186 (Aug 25, 2012)

archangeles said:


> It's pretty cool, can't wait for that to get improved

Click to collapse



I think he should start a kickstarter for it !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archangeles (Aug 27, 2012)

Trev186 said:


> I think he should start a kickstarter for it !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SEGA is such an interesting system to emulate, weather it be Saturn or dreamcast


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any new news about the dreamcast emulator for android? Like maybe when will it be available? I heard about it back in Dec. But havent  heard anything about it since. 

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## Trev186 (Sep 1, 2012)

So the .apk is leaked and can be found here

http://www.paulscode.com/forum/index.php?topic=572.msg5894#msg5894

It is a build from 12-2010 but man if they had worked on it all this time it could have been full speed


----------



## jokus123 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Wow, this emulator just got leaked and its being seen almost EVERYWHERE!*

This emulator is going places, for an alpha its doing pretty awesome for games like Shenmue, Crazy Taxi and Power Stone. They are impressively fast. Drk|raziel deserves plenty of props. However, I know Paul will make this emulator phenomenal. I can't wait for when it uses .cdi (.gdi = 1.10GB), the ability of saving, the improvement of the on screen buttons and the ability to store more than one rom and choose from a selection. It's only a matter of time!


----------



## Trev186 (Sep 1, 2012)

jokus123 said:


> This emulator is going places, for an alpha its doing pretty awesome for games like Shenmue, Crazy Taxi and Power Stone. They are impressively fast. Drk|raziel deserves plenty of props. However, I know Paul will make this emulator phenomenal. I can't wait for when it uses .cdi (.gdi = 1.10GB), the ability of saving, the improvement of the on screen buttons and the ability to store more than one rom and choose from a selection. It's only a matter of time!

Click to collapse



No one has the source yet so im not sure anyone is working on this...all it is a 2 year old alpha ....


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jokus123 (Sep 1, 2012)

*True*



Trev186 said:


> No one has the source yet so im not sure anyone is working on this...all it is a 2 year old alpha ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I'll play the waiting game then... Only time will tell...


----------



## archangeles (Sep 8, 2012)

Got mvc2 working!!! Too bad it's in super slow motion, I knew it but hey it was worth a try!  But yea, looking forward to what the devs have planned, good job guys you rock


----------



## danny19901 (Nov 26, 2012)

Guys I have NullDC not tested yet but however good news for android as dolphin creators of Wii and GC emulator are working on a PSP emulator for android it can be found in play store called PPSSPP some games are playable but not fully few issues Google PPSSPP and check the site and compatibility list more games will become compatible over time (GTA someday hopefully and midnight club)


----------



## ilegales (Nov 30, 2012)

i have just found the Nulldc <3 old Alpha today

where to put the DC_Bios.bin file ??

tried a few .gdi games but they hardly even came on - Not like what i am seeing in the video

so i think that maybe the Bios file is not in the right place or not the right apk ??


----------



## zackspeed (Jan 22, 2013)

After reading in another forum and seeing some newer videos maybe you just need to wait.  This is apparently still being worked on and judging by some of the newer videos of it running it may not be to long before it shows up again. It has me excited that's for sure.


----------



## trUePN (Jan 2, 2014)

http://reicast.com


----------

